# How to unionize



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Bad said:


> Things have gotten really bad where I work since our big boss passed away. The company is treating everybody like garbage and a bunch of us are fed up. We have about 120 workers in the field and another 20-30 in the office. I dunno if our office staff is unhappy but we aren't. How do we unionize?


In the USA you would go with a process legally protected by the NLRA. Employee vote and whatnot.

In Canada... not a clue!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad said:


> Things have gotten really bad where I work since our big boss passed away. The company is treating everybody like garbage and a bunch of us are fed up. We have about 120 workers in the field and another 20-30 in the office. I dunno if our office staff is unhappy but we aren't. How do we unionize?


Are there bars on the doors and windows?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bad said:


> Things have gotten really bad where I work since our big boss passed away. The company is treating everybody like garbage and a bunch of us are fed up. We have about 120 workers in the field and another 20-30 in the office. I dunno if our office staff is unhappy but we aren't. How do we unionize?


Sorry dude. This is the wrong forum for that question. All you'll get is a bunch of smart-a$$ answers from a bunch of blow hards.

If I were in your shoe's (and I was before) I would reach out to your local IBEW organizer. Do this in strict confidence though. IF your laws and rights as labor are treated like a joke (like they are here in the states), your employer finding out could cost you your job.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Are there bars on the doors and windows?


 Now there is a quote from a millionaire. He can walk away from a job, and wont have to worry that there are no other jobs to go to.


Or a quote from a guy who lives in his parents basement, and getting his wages cut wont affect him.

Either way, its not the lives most Americans have.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bad said:


> Things have gotten really bad where I work since our big boss passed away. The company is treating everybody like garbage and a bunch of us are fed up. We have about 120 workers in the field and another 20-30 in the office. I dunno if our office staff is unhappy but we aren't. How do we unionize?


Welcome to the forum....:thumbup::thumbup:

Here is what to do find out what your local IBEW hall is and go there and join up that's all you should have to do.

Where you work now does not matter you want to leave and join the union so go to the hall and join up after all if they need guys there should be no problem.

The shop that you work at now is non union so you feel that they are treating you badly so just go to the hall and join up.

They have the right to run a non union shop so just walk away and join the IBEW.

Remember organizing a non union shop is an UN-honorable thing to do and you should not have to do that to join a union don't do it.

If the union does not let you in then it is their loss not yours do the right thing..


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome to the forum....:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Here is what to do find out what your local IBEW hall is and go there and join up that's all you should have to do.
> 
> ...


Remember what I said about Blow-hards, opinions as facts, etc, etc.....
Well, say hello to Harry.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Remember what I said about Blow-hards, opinions as facts, etc, etc.....
> Well, say hello to Harry.:laughing:


Hi vic...:laughing::thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Hi vic...:laughing::thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


I really have no idea why, but you make me smile.
:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Sorry dude. This is the wrong forum for that question. All you'll get is a bunch of smart-a$$ answers from a bunch of blow hards.
> 
> If I were in your shoe's (and I was before) I would reach out to your local IBEW organizer. Do this in strict confidence though. IF your laws and rights as labor are treated like a joke (like they are here in the states), your employer finding out could cost you your job.



What you talking bout willis? This is the most pro union forum around.....:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I really have no idea why, but you make me smile.
> :laughing:


:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> What you talking bout willis? This is the most pro union forum around.....:whistling2:


It sure is..:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> What you talking bout willis? This is the most pro union forum around.....:whistling2:


You shouldn't eat so much Bologna. The nitrates are horrible for you. :blink:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> You shouldn't eat so much Bologna. The nitrates are horrible for you. :blink:


Been meaning to buy some and fry it up......:laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Been meaning to buy some and fry it up......:laughing:


Geesh. You medigans really have no idea what real eating is all about.
To each there own. Enjoy.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Now there is a quote from a millionaire. He can walk away from a job, and wont have to worry that there are no other jobs to go to.
> 
> 
> Or a quote from a guy who lives in his parents basement, and getting his wages cut wont affect him.
> ...


Or, start your own business and hope some union shill doesn't try to steal it from you. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Or, start your own business and hope some union shill doesn't try to steal it from you. :laughing:


Well said...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Bad said:


> Things have gotten really bad where I work since our big boss passed away. The company is treating everybody like garbage and a bunch of us are fed up. We have about 120 workers in the field and another 20-30 in the office. I dunno if our office staff is unhappy but we aren't. How do we unionize?


So, how would being union change this??

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> So, how would being union change this??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Having a say in company policy, setting guidelines for reprimands, wage negotiations, hours, health care costs, fair representation, etc, etc.....

A contract doesn't hurt.


----------



## Bad (Oct 13, 2011)

Well for starters being unionized would give us better benefits which the company changed on us. We would also get paid sick days which we don't get now. Also we're doing all this out of town work and they don't want to pay extra for traveling. I'm an apprentice soothe union won't take me yet, not until I'm a journeyman


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bad said:


> Well for starters being unionized would give us better benefits which the company changed on us. We would also get paid sick days which we don't get now. Also we're doing all this out of town work and they don't want to pay extra for traveling. *I'm an apprentice soothe union won't take me yet, not until I'm a journeyman*


That's not how it works. Stop assuming things. IF you're serious then you need to talk to the locals organizer. Also, be very sure about what you are doing. This is serious business, not kids games.


----------



## Bad (Oct 13, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> That's not how it works. Stop assuming things. IF you're serious then you need to talk to the locals organizer. Also, be very sure about what you are doing. This is serious business, not kids games.


No kids playing games here im not even sure what you meant by that comment. I don't know how things are where you live but here business is slow and the list is long. The jac told me that I should apply as a journeyman because I would have to do a pre apprenticeship at take a huge pay cut fir a year, something a grown man with 2 kids can't afford to do.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bad said:


> No kids playing games here im not even sure what you meant by that comment. I don't know how things are where you live but here business is slow and the list is long. The jac told me that I should apply as a journeyman because I would have to do a pre apprenticeship at take a huge pay cut fir a year, something a grown man with 2 kids can't afford to do.


Remember in the Union you are part of a collective.

As a business owner you have all the control and unlimited income potential ..:thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bad said:


> No kids playing games here im not even sure what you meant by that comment. I don't know how things are where you live but here business is slow and the list is long. The jac told me that I should apply as a journeyman because I would have to do a pre apprenticeship at take a huge pay cut fir a year, something a grown man with 2 kids can't afford to do.


Dude, you're confusing me. Forget the JATC. They have absolutely no say when it comes to organizing. And I know what you mean about having responsibilities as an apprentice. Didn't mean to insult, just thought you were a "kid" when I saw that you were an apprentice. Sorry, no harm intended.

My advice would be to contact an organizer and meet him face to face in a relaxed atmosphere. IF you have the trust of some of the other guys bring them along too. Write down all your questions and concerns on paper and pick ONE person to speak on the behalf of the interested parties. This will show a lot of things to the organizer.

Anyways, you asked for advice, that's mine. Take it FWIW, which I supposse isn't much. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Dude, you're confusing me. Forget the JATC. They have absolutely no say when it comes to organizing. And I know what you mean about having responsibilities as an apprentice. Didn't mean to insult, just thought you were a "kid" when I saw that you were an apprentice. Sorry, no harm intended.
> 
> My advice would be to contact an organizer and meet him face to face in a relaxed atmosphere. IF you have the trust of some of the other guys bring them along too. Write down all your questions and concerns on paper and pick ONE person to speak on the behalf of the interested parties. This will show a lot of things to the organizer.
> 
> Anyways, you asked for advice, that's mine. Take it FWIW, which I supposse isn't much. :thumbsup:


:sleep1:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


:whistling2:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Bad said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an apprentice soothe union won't take me yet, not until I'm a journeyman
> ...


He's in Ontario, Canada and that is exactly how it works in some locals. 

But yeah, its a pretty serious game getting involved in turning a shop. Nowhere near as ugly as it can be in the US considering the much more powerful anti-union sentiment there, but in can still get ugly.



slickvic277 said:


> Dude, you're confusing me. Forget the JATC. They have absolutely no say when it comes to organizing. And I know what you mean about having responsibilities as an apprentice. Didn't mean to insult, just thought you were a "kid" when I saw that you were an apprentice. Sorry, no harm intended.
> *
> My advice would be to contact an organizer and meet him face to face in a relaxed atmosphere. IF you have the trust of some of the other guys bring them along too. Write down all your questions and concerns on paper and pick ONE person to speak on the behalf of the interested parties. This will show a lot of things to the organizer.*
> 
> Anyways, you asked for advice, that's mine. Take it FWIW, which I supposse isn't much. :thumbsup:



Good advice.



And Bad, if you're really serious about this and need to know who to get a hold of, knowing which city you're in would help. If you're in the GTA, Cornwall or Ottawa region, I can probably put you in touch with the right people without too much fuss.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


Bad said:



Well for starters being unionized would give us better benefits which the company changed on us. We would also get paid sick days which we don't get now. Also we're doing all this out of town work and they don't want to pay extra for traveling. I'm an apprentice soothe union won't take me yet, not until I'm a journeyman

Click to expand...

*If your not happy there QUIT! Your a fukin apprentice. You think the union will solve all your problems? If you do your in for a big surprise:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Island Electric said:


> If your not happy there QUIT! Your a fukin apprentice. You think the union will solve all your problems? If you do your in for a big surprise:laughing:


If you haven't noticed, the world is in a possibly endless economic nosedive. People can't just up and quit their jobs, they have to fight tooth and nail just to get reasonable pay and benefits.


----------



## Bad (Oct 13, 2011)

Island Electric said:


> If your not happy there QUIT! Your a fukin apprentice. You think the union will solve all your problems? If you do your in for a big surprise:laughing:


I'm not expecting the union to solve any problems. We just want things to get better around here. Also we can't bid on city work because we're non union which means more out of town work. Why so many union haters here? We also wouldn't mind getting paid overtime after 40 hrs and not time and a half after 44 especially when the company demands we work 44 hrs


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Bad said:


> Why so many union haters here?


That's a loaded question.

There are a lot of non-union guys here that are misinformed about the union side.

Similarly, there are a lot of union guys here that are misinformed about the non-union side.

Honestly I wish they would shut the f**k up with each other and stick to answering legitimate questions like yours.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Bad said:


> Things have gotten really bad where I work since our big boss passed away. The company is treating everybody like garbage and a bunch of us are fed up. We have about 120 workers in the field and another 20-30 in the office. I dunno if our office staff is unhappy but we aren't. How do we unionize?


The NLRB by e-mail would be a start, but if you have that many people in the field and possibly all of them depending on company cards, and such, as well as company cars, it could be hard to get all to agree. Good luck.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> The NLRB by e-mail would be a start, but if you have that many people in the field and possibly all of them depending on company cards, and such, as well as company cars, it could be hard to get all to agree. Good luck.


He's in Canada, the NLRB doesn't reach quite that far :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> If you haven't noticed, the world is in a possibly endless economic nosedive.


That's crazy talk. We can print our way to prosperity.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peter D said:


> That's crazy talk. We can print our way to prosperity.


Bulls**t. Have you seen how much ink cartridges are?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Bulls**t. Have you seen how much ink cartridges are?


Yeah, ink is like $400 an ounce. I guess that plan won't work. :laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

erics37 said:


> He's in Canada, the NLRB doesn't reach quite that far :jester:


So Canada does not have a labor board to protect workers......eh?


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

If there is one thing I have learned in this trade after 26 years is that nobody owes you a dam thing. I'm not a Union hater. I have worked for many contractors union and non union. When I was not happy I simply left.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> So Canada does not have a labor board to protect workers......eh?


I'm sure they have something in a similar vein, but I don't know what it's called.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:sleep1::sleep1:


slickvic277 said:


> :whistling2:


:boxing::boxing::laughing:


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


erics37 said:



If you haven't noticed, the world is in a possibly endless economic nosedive.

Click to expand...

*And?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Island Electric said:


> And?


lol

Nevermind, dude. I don't know why this is something you'd even wanna argue about.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Island Electric said:


> If your not happy there QUIT! Your a fukin apprentice. You think the union will solve all your problems? If you do your in for a big surprise:laughing:


 You'll never hear me say that unions are a universal-good, but they exist because of necessity. If the company is shafting these guys as bad as OP makes out, then unionizing might be a legitimate way to address the grievance.

-John


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> lol
> 
> Nevermind, dude. I don't know why this is something you'd even wanna argue about.


What's weird is were in this odd time of apparent "recovery" where the whole thing is actually gigantic mirage running on borrowed time. These doldrums we are experiencing now will look like sheer prosperity compared to what is coming.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Remember organizing a non union shop is an UN-honorable thing to do and you should not have to do that to join a union don't do it.
> 
> If the union does not let you in then it is their loss not yours do the right thing..


There's no such thing as honor in a capitalist system.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Island Electric said:


> And?


He's funny...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> There's no such thing as honor in a capitalist system.


In your world you are right.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Peter D said:


> What's weird is were in this odd time of apparent "recovery" where the whole thing is actually gigantic mirage running on borrowed time. These doldrums we are experiencing now will look like sheer prosperity compared to what is coming.


I don't even know what a doldrum is but I can tell you that if it's something stupid, Obama has a hand in it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> What's weird is were in this odd time of apparent "recovery" where the whole thing is actually gigantic mirage running on borrowed time. These doldrums we are experiencing now will look like sheer prosperity compared to what is coming.


As long as the laws of Economics are ignored you are correct.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


erics37 said:



lol

Nevermind, dude. I don't know why this is something you'd even wanna argue about.

Click to expand...

*

I don't want to argue. It's just the economy excuse is really getting old IMO. It's been over 3 years now. Time to switch up or be submissive and let the guberment take care of you.:no:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Island Electric said:


> ...Time to switch up or be submissive and let the guberment take care of you.:no:


 Sounds like that's exactly what they're trying to do: Take matters into their own hands.

-John


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Island Electric said:


> If there is one thing I have learned in this trade after 26 years is that nobody owes you a dam thing. I'm not a Union hater. I have worked for many contractors union and non union. When I was not happy I simply left.


Sometimes if you want, it, you have to *take *it. Capitalism favors the bold.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


Big John said:



You'll never hear me say that unions are a universal-good, but they exist because of necessity. If the company is shafting these guys as bad as OP makes out, then unionizing might be a legitimate way to address the grievance.

-John

Click to expand...

*Believe me I get it. I'm all about working conditions. They are getting shafted. Why go through all that... I would just find another job while I was working. or at least try.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


erics37 said:



Honestly I wish they would shut the f**k up

Click to expand...

*I should have took your advise. 
I'm done.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Island Electric said:


> I should have took your advise.
> I'm done.


You have a rational, objective side :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peter D, do you read James Howard Kunstler's blog? It's called Clusterf**k Nation. The guy is very perceptive and has a good grasp on the "big view" of things. If you haven't checked it out, you should. He's got a few good books too.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh man i miss this forum.

It's like getting high for the first time in years, it's all weird and creepy.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Peter D, do you read James Howard Kunstler's blog? It's called Clusterf**k Nation. The guy is very perceptive and has a good grasp on the "big view" of things. If you haven't checked it out, you should. He's got a few good books too.


Someone who reads and buys in to this blog is simply the other side of a coin with Glenn Beck on the other side of it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

amptech said:


> Someone who reads and buys in to this blog is simply the other side of a coin with Glenn Beck on the other side of it.


Snappy. Good for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> If you haven't noticed, the world is in a possibly endless economic nosedive. People can't just up and quit their jobs, they have to fight tooth and nail just to get reasonable pay and benefits.


Yeah, so screw others ..........


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, so screw others ..........


Facebook needs a "dislike" button and ET needs a "bitchslap" button.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Facebook needs a "dislike" button and ET needs a "bitchslap" button.


Listen lightweight, the day I am worried about a bitch slap from you is the day they put me in the ground. :laughing:


So you don't agree with my opinion about this subject, tough, deal with it. 

I don't agree with yours, I will deal with that.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Employee_Free_Choice_Act

~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Now there is a quote from a millionaire.


Which group of "occupy" are you with. :laughing:

"Hell no we won't go.... to work!!!"


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Geesh. You medigans really have no idea what real eating is all about.
> To each there own. Enjoy.


Come on down today and you can have some venision bbq I started slow cooking last night. Gonna fry some striper cubes up too. We know what real eating is......


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Come on down today and you can have some venision bbq I started slow cooking last night. Gonna fry some striper cubes up too. We know what real eating is......


Just busting your chops.
Actually, truth be known, my old man use to fry up some bologna on occassion when I was a kid. I remember it tasting like pork roll. :thumbsup:

With those Striper cubes, try boiling them in super salty water and serving them with butter and lemon. You would swear that you're eating lobster.


----------



## emahler (Oct 13, 2011)

erics37 said:


> If you haven't noticed, the world is in a possibly endless economic nosedive. People can't just up and quit their jobs, they have to fight tooth and nail just to get reasonable pay and benefits.



because all the bosses are obviously hiding the money trees....


----------



## Bad (Oct 13, 2011)

Every site we're on has union trades anyway. The last job we were on had 4 different electrical companies on site. 3 of which were with ibew. They all took Fridays off too and we're forced to work 5 days + Saturday. On the Saturday the first 4 hrs is straight time! Brutal! Do union members even get time and a half? I head everythin after 40 us double


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Bad said:


> Every site we're on has union trades anyway. The last job we were on had 4 different electrical companies on site. 3 of which were with ibew. They all took Fridays off too and we're forced to work 5 days + Saturday. On the Saturday the first 4 hrs is straight time! Brutal! Do union members even get time and a half? I head everythin after 40 us double


 Hahaha, in my local anything after 8 is ot, after 10 is dt, first 8 on sat is ot, anything after is dt, and sundays are dt.
One of the MANY things that pushed me to join the union was working for a guy who had me work from 6 in the morning to 2 in the morning with no OT.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, so screw others....


How does unionizing your workforce screw others?

Remember, I'm not union myself, but I don't think unions are evil by any means.

-John


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, so screw others ..........


 That should be proceeded with "I got mine ":whistling2:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You might be a troll or something.. Anyways as a apprentice you trying to organize the shop is going to be a epic fail. You will end up laid off soon. Most of the guys will ignore you. If your company is violating labor laws such as working over 40 and paying straight time keep a very detailed record and if you get fired or laid off take it to the state ASAP.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Listen lightweight


Check your PMs.



electricmanscott said:


> Which group of "occupy" are you with. :laughing:
> 
> "Hell no we won't go.... to work!!!"


I work full time and I've participated in my local Occupy demonstration. Twice now, actually. You're generalizing.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> That should be proceeded with "I got mine ":whistling2:


...you know he is management, right?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> That's not how it works. Stop assuming things. IF you're serious then you need to talk to the locals organizer. Also, be very sure about what you are doing. This is serious business, not kids games.


Actually dude it is how it works. I got laughed out of the hall when I went and applied as an apprentice. They told me to consider another career and that if I wanted, the waiting like was 2+ years long.

F*ck the IBEW.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I work full time and I've participated in my local Occupy demonstration. Twice now, actually. You're generalizing.


Correct, I am generalizing .Each and every stereotype or generalization is based on fact.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Correct, I am generalizing .Each and every stereotype or generalization is based on fact.


 There are absolutely people protesting who fit your generalization. But to try and de-legitimize the whole protest with that simple generalization is intellectually dishonest, and there's really no defense for it.

Folks have a lot of reason to protest, and they have the right to do it. Civil protest is one of the most American things a person can do, regardless of their political leanings. I'd applaud them for it even if I didn't agree with a lot of their cause.

-John


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

360max said:


> ...you know he is management, right?


 that is the point he is a middle manager so he has his so why should he care what the underlings want.


----------



## Bad (Oct 13, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> You might be a troll or something.. Anyways as a apprentice you trying to organize the shop is going to be a epic fail. You will end up laid off soon. Most of the guys will ignore you.


what makes you think most of the guys will ignore me just because I'm an apprentice? Most of the guys in the company are apprentices anyway. That's a very narrow minded way of thinking


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bad said:


> what makes you think most of the guys will ignore me just because I'm an apprentice? Most of the guys in the company are apprentices anyway. That's a very narrow minded way of thinking


Get right on it then. I know if I worked for a large shop and one of the two year apprentices was pushing for unionization I'd jump right on that band wagon.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Correct, I am generalizing .Each and every stereotype or generalization is based on fact.


None of the hundred or more people I talked to at my local rally were unemployed. They're all just pissed that we, as voters, have allowed and fostered a massively pro-corporation political and economic atmosphere for the last 60 years or more, because we all want to see the American economy thrive and the big companies are some of the primary engines behind that.

In return for our good favor we've had rampant union busting, massive media influence spurning any political movements asking for anything that could even remotely be construed as borderline socialist, increasingly jacked up costs of living on everything from health care to food (real food, not the processed GMO crap that passes as food), and the shipment of a huge number of good manufacturing jobs overseas.

Oh and not to mention the inexorable slide toward the collapse of the financial system which includes most of our retirement savings and other investments.

So it's not just young jobless hooligans with Philosophy degrees out there.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Well I personally would leave, I would look around for something good to go to though. I don't really know if I'd start the vote, but good luck to you anyways. If they are a bad shop to work for now, I don't really think this will help, and some people will pissed about it., if somebody else had started the voting and you were confident it would fly, why not.... I guess if they are ripping you off that badly.


----------



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

Bad said:


> Things have gotten really bad where I work since our big boss passed away. The company is treating everybody like garbage and a bunch of us are fed up. We have about 120 workers in the field and another 20-30 in the office. I dunno if our office staff is unhappy but we aren't. How do we unionize?


 
Has anyone made any attempt to deal with management/owners about ongoing concerns, issues etc. at the worpklace?

Considering unionization for the entire company should be something that thought of after you have at least exhausted other options. A company of that size will have policies and procedures that work with H/R.


And just a heads up, There aren't too many 150+ man shops that are non union in Ontario, and fewer still who have had the "big boss" pass away recently.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

erics37 said:


> None of the hundred or more people I talked to at my local rally were unemployed. They're all just pissed that we, as voters, have allowed and fostered a massively pro-corporation political and economic atmosphere for the last 60 years or more, because we all want to see the American economy thrive and the big companies are some of the primary engines behind that.
> 
> In return for our good favor we've had rampant union busting, massive media influence spurning any political movements asking for anything that could even remotely be construed as borderline socialist, increasingly jacked up costs of living on everything from health care to food (real food, not the processed GMO crap that passes as food), and the shipment of a huge number of good manufacturing jobs overseas.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with most of what you said. 
Which one are you.............:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I work full time and I've participated in my local Occupy demonstration. Twice now, actually. You're generalizing.


What are you guys protesting about ?

Your side have been in charge since January 2007 and pretty much ran the table and passed Every Anti Capitalist law that you guys could muster up all the way to January 2011 ..You guys wanted change and you got it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> How does unionizing your workforce screw others?
> 
> Remember, I'm not union myself, but I don't think unions are evil by any means.
> 
> -John


You know I would love to say my thoughts:thumbsup: but I am trying to be respectful and not turn everything into a pro / anti union thing.

I should not have even responded to Eric's post but old habits die hard.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Joining a union is a right, well enshrined in our laws. Even in 'right to work' states, unions operate.

You need to call the NLRB and ask them for the specifics as to organizing. Typically, there is a process where you first present them with a petition, signed by you and a few of your friends. 

The petition sets the wheels in motion; employees are contacted and a vote is arranged. If the vote passes, the union then steps in to negotiate. Up to this point, all activity has been through the Federal government.

I will not speak as to the 'politics' or wisdom of this action. That's another matter completely. You asked 'how,' and I told you.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> As a business owner you have all the control and unlimited income potential ..:thumbup:


Not everyone wants to run a business. Besides, even if I had the money, after being on this forum and hearing all about being a business owner, I would want NO PART of it. It does not seem worth it. I would prefer to be a worker, working for a union shop, any day. :thumbup:



Island Electric said:


> You think the union will solve all your problems? If you do your in for a big surprise:laughing:


It may solve some of them. And its better than sitting on his rear end not doing anything.




Peter D said:


> Yeah, ink is like $400 an ounce.


Wow. Just like medical grade. 



Island Electric said:


> If there is one thing I have learned in this trade after 26 years is that nobody owes you a dam thing. I'm not a Union hater. I have worked for many contractors union and non union. When I was not happy I simply left.


Name a union contractor you worked for and a local you worked out of. It is very easy to check. :whistling2: Lots of talk here.




RIVETER said:


> I don't even know what a doldrum is but I can tell you that if it's something stupid, Obama has a hand in it.


I think you are blaming the wrong person/people. 



slickvic277 said:


> Just busting your chops.
> Actually, truth be known, my old man use to fry up some bologna on occassion when I was a kid. I remember it tasting like pork roll. :thumbsup:
> With those Striper cubes, try boiling them in super salty water and serving them with butter and lemon. You would swear that you're eating lobster.


Then you never has southern style fried bologna. Bologna tastes exactly like regular hot dogs. Same meat, same processing. Different shape is the only difference. Of course it varies with manufacturer.

Stripper is not "Poor Mans Lobster". Monk Fish is. Stripper is nothing like lobster. I don't care what you do to it.



Bad said:


> Every site we're on has union trades anyway. The last job we were on had 4 different electrical companies on site. 3 of which were with ibew. They all took Fridays off too and we're forced to work 5 days + Saturday. On the Saturday the first 4 hrs is straight time! Brutal! Do union members even get time and a half? I head everythin after 40 us double


Thats why I like working on closed shop sites. One big happy family. One big voice.
Thats what the haters hate. They hate for anyone to have a voice louder than theirs.

OP. Can you get an idea of who would support this action without the company finding out? If not, you might loose your job.
Vic, had good advice. I hope you do have a vote and let these entitled brats that run your company get a taste of the "People". Knock their fat asses of of their pedestals. 
The rich people and the big companies here in United States have been against the very people that helped to make us/them what we are today. The majority of people especially on this forum that talk down the union do so because they have no idea. They can only talk. Talk bad about unions. It is because they don't know about unions and have never been in the union. They have been taught this.

I have worked both and can prove it. Those who say they used to belong to the IBEW and now talk it down, most likely are lying. They say that to give their statements credibility. They cannot fool anyone.
I served a four year union apprenticeship. With Seaboard Coast Line RR. I worked union construction for local 349 in Miami and the contractors name was "Levitz Electric". Check it if you want. 1972-1985

Then I worked non-union jobs from then on. 1985 to 2005. I have had some great jobs. But I can tell you that nothing compares to union work. Nothing. I made more money with the union. I got much more training in the union. I enjoyed my job more with the union. I had the best benefits with the union. I had managers and owners that I actually respected in the union. And much much more. It was just a better overall working experience. Those who say they don't like unions are people that have never had the opportunity to work for one and simply have no clue. Just big mouths.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

It always amazes me how people on both sides of this never-ending argument think they can accurately judge the whole world by their view through the little hole in their fence.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> What are you guys protesting about ?
> 
> You guys wanted change and you got it.


something musta got lost in translation Harry

all i got _left_ is change......










~C(brudda can you spare a dime)S~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

amptech said:


> It always amazes me how people on both sides of this never-ending argument think they can accurately judge the whole world by their view through the little hole in their fence.


 I think most people realize there are no absolutes. But opinions are like, um, elbows :whistling2: everyone's got one.

-John


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

amptech said:


> It always amazes me how people on both sides of this never-ending argument think they can accurately judge the whole world by their view through the little hole in their fence.


That is how all discussions operate here and in real time.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Not everyone wants to run a business. Besides, even if I had the money, after being on this forum and hearing all about being a business owner, I would want NO PART of it. It does not seem worth it. I would prefer to be a worker, working for a union shop, any day. :thumbup:


Sounds good to me to bad they would not let me in...:thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Sounds good to me to bad they would not let me in...:thumbup:


Wah....Wah......I got shot down 45 years ago.........Wah.........Wah........

Harry, which one is it? Are you an ultra-neo con who despises all unions OR are you all but hurt from not being admitted into some apprenticeship program in 1961?

You should read some of your posts. It's really starting to look like you're all but hurt.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Wah....Wah......I got shot down 45 years ago.........Wah.........Wah........
> 
> Harry, which one is it? Are you an ultra-neo con who despises all unions OR are you all but hurt from not being admitted into some apprenticeship program in 1961?
> 
> You should read some of your posts. It's really starting to look like you're all but hurt.


What do you want me to say?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll say it

my union brothers can be a _complete _pita at times

we've had our _moments_ in the past

but i'll not turn my back on the history, which my family was involved in during the sweat shop guilded age

so now the redux has you in a corner, and your going down swingin

well, i consider you to be swinging for _me and mine_ as well

so when i see you out in the streets, you'll get a thumbs up beep from my worktruck

~CS~


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

amptech said:


> It always amazes me how people on both sides of this never-ending argument think they can accurately judge the whole world by their view through the little hole in their fence.


Some have a view that took 30 plus years to realize. I am one of them.



chicken steve said:


> , i consider you to be swinging for _me and mine_ as well
> so when i see you out in the streets, you'll get a thumbs up beep from my worktruck~CS~


The last time I saw a picket line was a few years ago. I remembered. I went to the nearby pizza place and ordered several pizzas and told them to take them to the picketers at lunch time. To me, it was the least I could do. I remembered. I still do.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

My idea of success is not when I can afford to buy a new car but when the guys that work for me can. I could never grasp why a business would treat its employees poorly.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Some have a view that took 30 plus years to realize. I am one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I saw a picket line was a few years ago. I remembered. I went to the nearby pizza place and ordered several pizzas and told them to take them to the picketers at lunch time. To me, it was the least I could do. I remembered. I still do.


I didn't say there was a limit on how long people look through the same hole.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Wah....Wah......I got shot down 45 years ago.........Wah.........Wah........


This and the way SOME open shop men were treated by unions has lead to many of the current issues unions face today.

One of the largest open shop contractors in DC was mis-trearted by the union 60 years ago and today he is a major thorn in the unions side.

Just as the union likes to tout there history and how they have helped workers, they have to eat their mistakes and often the taste is nasty.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> This and the way SOME open shop men were treated by unions has lead to many of the current issues unions face today.
> 
> One of the largest open shop contractors in DC was mis-trearted by the union 60 years ago and today he is a major thorn in the unions side.
> 
> Just as the union likes to tout there history and how they have helped workers, they have to eat their mistakes and often the taste is nasty.


 60 years is a long time to hold a grudge.Two sides to every story .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> My idea of success is not when I can afford to buy a new car but when the guys that work for me can. I could never grasp why a business would treat its employees poorly.


worked for Henry Ford....

~CS~


----------

